# Copydex Joint Master



## mudman (18 Jun 2006)

Browsing through a boot sale near Usk on Friday was struck by the fact that South Wales boot fairs never have any rust worth buying when I came across a stall with a couple of boxes with something called the Copydex Joint Master.
Chap says that I could have the pair for a quid so, I bought them. Trouble is, although they contained a few plans for some furniture, there were no instructions on how to use the thing.
I've done some searching without any joy, so I was wondering if anybody here has any pointers to where I might be able to get hold of a copy of the instructions.

TIA
Barry


----------



## Colin C (18 Jun 2006)

I think I have one some where and it has instructions too but if I was you I would not bouther as it is rubish but if you still want them PM me you name and address and I will see what I can do


----------



## mailee (24 Jun 2006)

I too used to have one of these many many years ago when i first started woodworking! I am afraid I do not have any of it left but must agree with Colin C it is not worth the bother they were indeed rubbish and the reason I bought a better mitre saw jig.


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jun 2006)

Barry,

If you have all the bits, it should have some nylon/plastic dowels and a wooden piece shaped like a door stop (there was also a bent metal bit but I can't remember what that was for - probably wasn't important). If you have these, it's fairly easy to work out how to use it without the instructions. You put the dowels in the appropriate holes which are marked with the angle you want to cut and use the wooden door stop piece to wedge the workpiece and stop it moving.

Hope that is clear :? 

However, like Colin and Mailee said, it wasn't the best invention ever (although it did win a Design Centre award when it first came out :shock: )and you would probably be better off buying a conventional wooden or plastic mitre box and finish off with a plane and shooting board.

Hope this is of some help :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (25 Jun 2006)

Hi Barry
Sorry it has slipped my mind oops: It happens with lots of things at the mo :roll: )about the insturtion but I will have a look for them later on today


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jun 2006)

Hey Colin, wasn't my description good enough :lol: :lol: 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Colin C (25 Jun 2006)

What who me  
It mat be rubbish but it does do a few more things from what I remember :roll: :-k and as I have them some where why not  
Ps I was given it  , I think some one did not like me :shock:


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jun 2006)

Colin C":1zhulqg9 said:


> but it does do a few more things from what I remember :roll: :-k



That must be what the bent metal bit was for :lol: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (25 Jun 2006)

Paul Chapman":et1egjdm said:


> ... it wasn't the best invention ever although it did win a Design Centre award...


That's almost tautologous... :lol:


----------



## CHJ (25 Jun 2006)

Alf":2ai8n5p2 said:


> Paul Chapman":2ai8n5p2 said:
> 
> 
> > ... it wasn't the best invention ever although it did win a Design Centre award...
> ...



Bit cynical this Sunday morning *Alf*  after all it was probably just developed by someone with a 'Name' and marketed by someone with an oximoronic bent.


..Ohhh.....Praps yr right....


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jun 2006)

Alf & Chas,

Oi, keep it simple, you two, I've only just got up and can't remember where I left my dictionary   

Paul


----------



## Colin C (25 Jun 2006)

:-s :?


----------



## Alf (25 Jun 2006)

Sorry, Paul. 



> *tautology* noun ( pl. -gies) the saying of the same thing twice in different words, generally considered to be a fault of style (e.g., they arrived one after the other in succession)



Cheers, Alf

Who really likes the dictionary feature on her Mac


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jun 2006)

Alf":d3pqegxy said:


> > *tautology* noun ( pl. -gies) the saying of the same thing twice in different words, generally considered to be a fault of style (e.g., they arrived one after the other in succession)



Of course, I knew that all along :^o :^o :^o 

Paul :wink:


----------



## mudman (28 Jun 2006)

Colin C":bfzhsa96 said:


> Hi Barry
> Sorry it has slipped my mind oops: It happens with lots of things at the mo :roll: )about the insturtion but I will have a look for them later on today



No worries Colin, I've been laid up with flu and so have been in no mood to do anything for a few days now. Getting over it so hopefully my enthusiasm levels should start to rise again.

Sounds like the thing isn't much use anyway, and I have two of them now. Oh well, only 50p each so not much of a loss there.


----------



## Lickylee23 (5 Feb 2011)

i know this is an old topic but i have just come aross my late fathers Joint Master MK2. I was quite impressed with it to say it was designed and built in the early 70's and it's complete with instructions. After searching on google to see if i could find anything out about them, up popped this website, which I never knew about so it has served it's purpose without being used lol. I am a 35 year old female joiner and i do believe my dad would have made a fantastic joiner. It was from him that i grew a love for wood so since he passed away 6 years ago i have completed an apprenticeship, even winning awards so hard work does pay off. anyway thankyou for having this topic and helping me come into contact with this fantastic site. oh yeah and by the way, that bent metal thing was an adjustable guide fence that proves to be rather important in the set up of the Joint Master, it is however DIY and not for the proffesional joiner.

Many Thanks

Lisa x :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (5 Feb 2011)

Hi Lisa

WOW...I started reading the thread and realised it was five years old! The power of Google is never ending!

Anyway...welcome to the site...especially at 3am on a Saturday! Insomniac woodworker....what a combination!

If you have pictures of some of your award stuff...we would love to see them, in the meantime...stick around...this is a very friendly place to be!

Oh....and if you get a chance...put where you are in your profile...it does help.

Jim


----------



## CHJ (5 Feb 2011)

Welcome to the forum *Lisa,* I'm afraid you will need a few more posts to your name before you can post links or upload images of your work but the anti spam monitor will leave you alone shortly.

All those addicted to getting the best out of a piece of wood or the associated tools is more than welcome.


----------



## Vann (5 Feb 2011)

jimi43":1swdefs9 said:


> Anyway...welcome to the site...especially at 3am on a Saturday! that's Insomniac woodworker


Now you're making an assumption there Jim. Where I am, she's posted at 3.12*pm*, which is quite a reasonable hour (hammer) :lol: 



jimi43":1swdefs9 said:


> Oh....and if you get a chance...put *where you are *in your profile...it does help.


 My point exactly....  

By the way, welcome Lisa.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Mike.C (5 Feb 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lisa.  

Cheers

Mike


----------

